# Test Drive In Brand New GTR, Wow!!!!!



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Just joined this great informative Forum and like to say high to everyone,
Had a test drive last weekend in a brand new GTR it was very eye opening, the shear pace of the car and the handling is unbelievable, at present I have a Audi RS6 of which I will be selling about June time, I will be then looking for a 2010 black edition with sat nav, I have fallen in love with the GTR.
I have a few months now to do my research so probably will be asking a lot of questions in the coming months.

Bobby


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

bobbie said:


> Just joined this great informative Forum and like to say high to everyone,
> Had a test drive last weekend in a brand new GTR it was very eye opening, the shear pace of the car and the handling is unbelievable, at present I have a Audi RS6 of which I will be selling about June time, I will be then looking for a 2010 black edition with sat nav, I have fallen in love with the GTR.
> I have a few months now to do my research so probably will be asking a lot of questions in the coming months.
> 
> Bobby


Welcome to the forum Bobby, my GTR is still awesome after 3 years, you will love it, and there it is so tunable if you want to. Nothing like it in my opinion !


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Audi Rs6 and a GTR.. Both on my list


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have never driven a car that holds the corners aswell as the GTR in the RS6 you get abit of understeer but it is nearly 2 tons i was just amazed of how well it held the road, but did find it odd when in auto doing about 40 in 6th and the gear box continually changing gears is that right?

Bobby


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

bobbie said:


> I have never driven a car that holds the corners aswell as the GTR in the RS6 you get abit of understeer but it is nearly 2 tons i was just amazed of how well it held the road, but did find it odd when in auto doing about 40 in 6th and the gear box continually changing gears is that right?
> 
> Bobby


Welcome mate. If you are in auto and going 40mph +/- 5mph then it will go from 5th to 6th and vice versa. In auto it changes up very early - on light throttle, mine will be in 6th just before 35mph


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Does that ever catch you out when say your cruising around in 6th at 35mph and you need to floor it quick you have to drop down at least 3 gears, or am i missing something hear, sorry to feel dumb on this subject.

Bobby


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

bobbie said:


> Does that ever catch you out when say your cruising around in 6th at 35mph and you need to floor it quick you have to drop down at least 3 gears, or am i missing something hear, sorry to feel dumb on this subject.
> 
> Bobby


I wouldn't worry too much about that Bobby. If the worst happens, you just mash the loud pedal as hard as you can and all of a sudden the horizon approaches much faster than you anticipated


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the problem with a test drive, it's easy to get hooked.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

That was something i never done on the test drive only in the manual mode, of which that was blistering it really is a very special car, just cannot wait to get one.

Bobby


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes i am surely hooked now, gett in the RS6 after the test drive really brought that home to me.

Bobby


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

2010 Cars are very fast and capable Cars but without a little bit of tuning you may find it a little down on what you've just driven (2010 Cars 479 bhp compared to a 12 MY 542 bhp) and Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the wecome, i understand where your coming from, it would be my attention to get it mapped to say stage 1 with a y pipe that should be nearly the same sort of power i hope?

Bobby


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

bobbie said:


> Thanks for the wecome, i understand where your coming from, it would be my attention to get it mapped to say stage 1 with a y pipe that should be nearly the same sort of power i hope?
> 
> Bobby


Best keep your eye on the for sale section here as there's a lot of well looked after modified Car owners belong to this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

bobbie said:


> Thanks for the wecome, i understand where your coming from, it would be my attention to get it mapped to say stage 1 with a y pipe that should be nearly the same sort of power i hope?
> 
> Bobby


You would see 570-580 with that mate. The only problem is it never ends there......... :chuckle:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I know what you mean i got that bug with the cossies and spent 1000s doing it, the only reason i have not mapped the current car the RS6 is that i think it puts to much stess on the mechanicals and the RS6 is expensive when things go wrong, i would prefer to get a standard car but think that may be very hard thing to find.

Bobby


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

bobbie said:


> I have never driven a car that holds the corners aswell as the GTR in the RS6 you get abit of understeer but it is nearly 2 tons i was just amazed of how well it held the road, but did find it odd when in auto doing about 40 in 6th and the gear box continually changing gears is that right?
> 
> Bobby


It must have been in R mode Auto. If you put it in normally it will just sit in 6th. Well unless you press the loud pedal when it will kick down and rip your face off


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

bobbie said:


> I know what you mean i got that bug with the cossies and spent 1000s doing it, the only reason i have not mapped the current car the RS6 is that i think it puts to much stess on the mechanicals and the RS6 is expensive when things go wrong, i would prefer to get a standard car but think that may be very hard thing to find.
> 
> Bobby


Another one hooked by the GTR bug :clap:

You'll find that the simple bolt on mods (like exhaust with remap etc) on an older car are well below what is widely regarded as the safety limits of the GTR engine/tranny with regards to HP and more importantly torque. 

There are options to strengthen the tranny for those of us who are a bit paranoid like uprated circlips etc which are relatively cheap and simple to do as well. A well respected tuner on the forum, namely Iain Litchfield, has done a shed load of stage I-IV tunes (570-630hp, approx 600 torques)and no reports of any engine probs.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

As you have said the GTR is really bullit proof and can handle the extra boost and stresses to the transmission, unlike other cars when you map them all kind of things starts going wrong, i will be contacting Iain Litchfield when the time comes.
Thanks everyone for making me welcome :thumbsup:

Bobby


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

re: gear changes, not the best on the road but Linchfields (2012 upgrade will help sort that out a tiny bit)

once you take the car on track it will all become clear! the gearbox is superb.

unless you drive with a heavy foot you will never get to see the point of the gear box on road.

heavy foot it is!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

also when ever you need a quick couple of down changes (but in normal mode) just whip the peddle.

The car will drop 2 gear min maybe 3 if you pushing it more then 85%


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome Spotted your post over on RS246 & made comment.

Good luck in your quest for a GT-R, they truly are epic machines


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

w8pmc said:


> Welcome Spotted your post over on RS246 & made comment.
> 
> Good luck in your quest for a GT-R, they truly are epic machines


Thanks mate i am doing all my research on it at the moment will not be able to get one until about June so got some time to pick a good one up.

Bobby


----------

